# Portland, one of the most beautiful cities in the Northwest



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Portland is a nice city but IMO _rural_ Oregon is just awesome!! Some of the best scenery in the US! :banana:


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

http://flickr.com/photos/orb9220/3195799200/









http://flickr.com/photos/orb9220/3198287296/









http://flickr.com/photos/orb9220/3197441433/









http://flickr.com/photos/portland-pete/3201015257/









http://flickr.com/photos/portland-pete/3201015181/









Nike headquarters
http://flickr.com/photos/worldpics/372205416/









Adidas USA headquarters
http://flickr.com/photos/americnjewl/2802299871/









http://flickr.com/photos/cupdegrave/441473705/









http://flickr.com/photos/joecollver/31751259/









Obama in Portland
http://flickr.com/photos/theoregonian/2504068936/


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

PORTLAND is really amazing but the pics are too small!


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

东方丹东;30862496 said:


> PORTLAND is really amazing but the pics are too small!


You can view them larger by clicking the link below the pictures and looking at the large or original sizes.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sure is green.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Portland looks like it has a very modern light rail network. Cool.

Also loved the purple octopus.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

PD said:


> Portland looks like it has a very modern light rail network. Cool.
> 
> Also loved the purple octopus.


It does have a great light rail network. The TriMet System Map shows all the MAX lines Blue, Red, Yellow, and Green opening September 09 and the Portland Streetcar in gold in the city center.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Old town area of Portland by dhaneckow at Flickr.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Downtown food carts.









The Potato Champion poutine stand.









The new WES commuter rail which runs from Wilsonville to Beaverton Transit Center.









MAX train leaves Gateway Transit Center.









Pioner Courthouse Square and Fox Tower.









Portland Staet University Library. I love the reflections in the glass.









Portland Chinese New Year celebrations.

[URL="http://flickr.com/photos/cait-w/3217854035/sizes/l/"]Portland Chinese Gardens.









Peal District.









Bakery in the Peal District.
[/URL]


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Portland's new South Waterfront development.









More South Waterfront.









One of the newest condos in the neighborhood, the Ardea.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Hollywood Theatre.









Alberta Art Hop









Mississippi Avenue Fair.









Portland saturday market at Portland State University.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my favorite city in the united states. The cty is so cute. And seems to be bigger than it really are.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

All photos taken by Sekkle at Flickr.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Modern homes of Portland:








http://flickr.com/photos/seaweard/3298479127/sizes/l/









http://flickr.com/photos/seaweard/3298477615/sizes/l/









http://flickr.com/photos/seaweard/3218727291/sizes/l/in/set-72157612838798347/









http://flickr.com/photos/seaweard/3298475471/sizes/l/in/set-72157614276756910/









http://flickr.com/photos/seaweard/3298477267/sizes/l/in/set-72157614276756910/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates of Portland ^^


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Love at first sight.









Hipster.









Obama sticker, American Apparel, and a bike.









Diversity.









People downtown.









Crossing Burnside.








Portland Streetcar.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

South Waterfront towers in light rain.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been to Portland and it truly is a very nice and clean city. Thanks for the pix


----------



## jessejb (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow..looks very clean. I like how they are not afraid of mass transit...unlike my city =(

I also like the how the architecture is more "out there" too.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Portland and I-5.









Spring time in a Portland park.









Downtown skyline with Mount Hood in the background.









Old warehouses. Soon to be redeveloped: http://www.centennialmills.org/









First & Main under construction with the Willamette river and Hawthorne Bridge in the foreground.









Waterfront Park.









Waterfront Park









Cherry Blossoms.









Food carts downtown.


----------



## wrth (Nov 13, 2008)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> nice shots! Does anyone have any pics of the columbia river gorge? The drive on it is like no other!


Here's one I took from Cape Horn on the Washington side.


----------



## great india (Feb 9, 2009)

wow...portland looks awesome!



ANYWAYS....
GO TRAILBLAZERS...Roy,Aldrige and Oden!!!


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

All photos from http://www.portlandground.com


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

What a dramatic view of the bridge, the interchange, the mountains and the clouds of the previous page!


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Portland!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo in this page, is awesome indeed


----------



## wrth (Nov 13, 2008)

A few more shots taken this spring.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the one of the police officer on the horse.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

by: zehnkatzen


----------



## wrth (Nov 13, 2008)

A few shots of the Columbia Gorge. This is about 30 min drive from the center of Portland.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics of Portland! Keep them coming.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Columbia River Gorge is stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent Portland photos are great indeed


----------



## Przhe (Aug 11, 2009)

Very charismatic octopus


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## wrth (Nov 13, 2008)

A couple more with Mt. Hood in the background.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great Portland photos once again, wrth


----------



## wrth (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos! I can't wait to visit!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!











by victorvonsalza of flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by victorvonsalza of flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by victorvonsalza, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by edmontonenthusiast, flickr.


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Keep them coming!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


Pearl District









by Dan DC, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by edmontonenthusiast of flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by thomaslengo of flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by victorvonsalza, flickr.


----------



## aavmax. (Jan 11, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> by thomaslengo of flickr.


Nice Photo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!










by /victorvonsalza, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by thomaslengo, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MT. HOOD....











by thomaslengo, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by alf186000, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St John Bridge..










by victorvonsalza, flickr.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Excellent photo of Mt. Hood.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ 




SW Water Avenue.








by victorvonsalza, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by edmontonenthusiast, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by alf186000, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by saldous


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by manyfires


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Eric Mills


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon over Portland










by petervanallen


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Darrell Wyatt


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play at the Jamison Fountain in the North Pearl blocks









by JoeCollver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Memorable moment @ Multnomah falls









by Kamlesh Patil


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Art Deco mansion abutting Laurelhurst Park









by Scrunchleface


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by egazelle

The Willamette river rolling through Portland and toward the mighty Columbia river, where they will meet up and roll out to the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by victorvonsalza


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by David Gn


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ 











by greken1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Branden Harvey


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by devwild


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Aditya Grandhi

Rivendell

That's the first thing that came to my mind after looking at this place. This beautiful bridge is over a large creek through which Multnomah Falls go on to take the second fall.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Old Sarge


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Marion Doss


Panorama of Portland, Oreg., in 1890. Mount Hood in the background.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Clouds at sunset









by moran. // photo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tall Ships









by Senex Prime


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Tony the Misfit

Top of Mt. Hood, Oregon

Mount Hood (called Wy'east by the Multnomah tribe), is a stratovolcano in the Cascade Volcanic Arc in northern Oregon, in the Pacific Northwest region of the United States. It is located about 50 miles (80 km) east-southeast of the city of Portland, on the border between Clackamas and Hood River counties.

Mount Hood's snow-covered peak rises 11,249 feet (3,429 m) and is home to twelve glaciers.(Older surveys said 11,239 feet, which is still often cited as its height). It is the highest mountain in Oregon and the fourth-highest in the Cascade Range. Mount Hood is considered the Oregon volcano most likely to erupt, though based on its history, an explosive eruption is unlikely, but the mountain is informally considered dormant.

Mt. Hood as seen on the road to Zigzag, Oregon.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Misserion


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice photos from Portland in every season of the year


Yellow Fever said:


> by Immortal Thrill-Seeker


:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!










by StuSeeger


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tony the Misfit


Mt. Jefferson Seen from Mt. Hood

Standing on Mt. Hood, seeing Mt Jefferson in the distance. Taken at sunset. by the ski lift. Oregon is one great state!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> By Tony the Misfit
> 
> Top of Mt. Hood, Oregon
> 
> ...



Magnificent.......:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That mountain its magnificent, very nice for sure :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!



Bridge View of Portland at Dawn








by StuSeeger


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ I remember staying at the Marriott Hotel years ago (I think it is the short white building that is left of centre), and participating in a dragon boat event by that little park.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ you must have the best view of the beautiful river!












by borenan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Portland from SmartPark








by camknows


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by gorifish2


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Portland has that small town feel.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ it actually has a big city feel in some parts. you just have to be there.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent shots of my future home. Diz is right, Portland doesn't look that big from afar, but walking the streets, it practically feels like Downtown Los Angeles or New York.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

nice last pic  i havnt seen portland from that angle before


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys!










by David Gn Photography


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Portland is a lovely city, however it could do with more high rise buildings don't you think? :yes:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Portland has a height restriction and very strict urban planning. I guess Portlanders just aren't into megacities because the current culture and safety would be at risk.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by David Gn Photography

Public Transportation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Nathaniel Reinhart


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by melissa_leah


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and nice photo of Portland at night


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow......great shot indeed......:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> By Nathaniel Reinhart




love this shot too......


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Velvet is: Photography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing night view


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!










by Portland Urban Condos

The Benson Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flying Boiler


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by spaceninja


----------



## Bmac (Jan 24, 2006)

diz said:


> Seattle is bigger than Portland but not necessarily nicer. That can be proven by the fact that Portland hosts an NBA team and Seattle doesn't.


Sorry, I couldnt let that go.

Seattle has MLB,NFL,MLS and in about 4 months an announcement of Both NHL and NBA. 

Porty is minor league in comparison, but good luck with that


----------



## Bmac (Jan 24, 2006)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Perhaps I can settle this. I'm an objective outsider (since I think California's the most beautiful place on Earth ). I've been to both Seattle and Portland once. Admittedly, Portland was more recent, but I found Portland to be much more beautiful. You could see the snowcapped mountains from the city, and once you got out of downtown, there were the forests with the long, winding roads. I also found the older architecture more pleasing than Seattle's older architecture (except for some parts of Pioneer Square). Now can we please just get back to posting great shots of this great American city?


Obviously your mistaking Seattle for Spokane or something. Seattle is significantly more naturally beautiful. Fly back here and come across the ship canal bridge approaching Seattle. There is no more beautiful approach in this country sans SF. Cascade Mtns on the left, Olympic Mtns on the right, the lake below you. Downtown Bellevue to the east and Downtown Seattle in front of you, Mt ranier in the distance. Portland has Mt Hood, thats it, Maybe Helans in the distance. No comparison my friend. Come on 206 chime in


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No city vs city please, thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photo and text by ~ Aaron Reed ~

The World comes to Portland

Seeing a ship this size parked at Portland's waterfront is pretty impressive. I think I have some better shots than this one, but wanted to get this up so you Portlanders can have a chance to get down and see it. I am not sure how long it will be here. This luxury cruise ship is taller than some of the buildings downtown and stretches about 3/4 of the way between two of our bridges.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm. gonna check that out! 

i think it's from Vancouver! i saw a similar ship there in 2006.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

portland girls










by KennethBartonMotorsport


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by ~ Aaron Reed ~ 

Another pic of that beautiful cruise ship.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by George-Herbert









by George-Herbert


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice night views of Portland


----------



## Chadoh21 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great Photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!











by Sekkle


----------



## Skane (Aug 29, 2010)

cant belive how beautifull this city is...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks!










by StuSeeger


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, very nice photo from Portland


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, I really miss my future home . . . if I do make it back later this month, I'll be sure to get some good snaps and to post them here.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a very enjoyable city. What are nightlife and pubs like in Portland?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ sorry, I don't live in Portland, so I don't really know! 











by JOn's ~= view


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

It's because there aren't very much photo's in this thread of that part of town, probably because it's not the main field of interest for many photographers, here.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

What part of town are you asking for?


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

The general outgoing area. I don't know Portland at all, so I don't even know if there is such a place.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

with a population over 2 millions, I'm sure Portland has its share of the wonderful nightlife and entertainments.



here are some nightlife photos..









by khob









by khob
at Deschutes









by khob




and downtown night view.









by bardiebar


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, these are the kind of photos I was looking for.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

groentje said:


> The general outgoing area. I don't know Portland at all, so I don't even know if there is such a place.


Pubs are scattered all over downtown. As well as the clubs. You can't find the clubs in the day time, they're well hidden. However, at night time, they are full of life. There's one particular club that has a long line on Burnside St. I don't know the name, but you really can't miss it.

I don't spend much time across the Willamette River, because it's not a very safe area, and it's predominantly residential, so I don't know what's there. But most of the nicer clubs are in downtown anyway.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm, I don't like flying, so I won't come to visit this city very soon, but thank you for the information. Anyway, I like the nightlife photos very much.


----------



## tuba162 (May 11, 2010)

One of my mates is from Portland.... He told me so many great things about the city that I can't wait to visit it !!!

Even though the skyline is small, it is pretty and the new highrises along the river are great. 

Lovelly city !!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks and more night pics! 










by stephadamo









by ObiWayneImages (mostly away)









by photofish12









by sschea









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/3073283874_966120803e_b.jpg


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Nightlife in Portland is jumping, especially in the summertime. 9 PM, Pioneer Square and every sidewalk in a two block radius was absolutely packed with people. Great city, I'm so glad I'll get to live there when I'm young. Keep up the good work, Yellow!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's one particularly popular night club: *Fx Nighclub*
(pics from their facebook page, Up Front Fx)


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Great! Thanks.


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

The nightlife in Portland is very diverse, from the clubs and bars downtown to pubs and taverns scattered all over the area. And if all you're interested is grabbing a bite to eat your choices are many, from fancy dining to hole in the wall type places and even late night food carts. And whether you like a burger or exotic international dishes there's something for everyone. Portland is also known for having a large number of strip clubs per capita.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks for your input! :cheers:











http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicv/vfiles32970.jpg


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

pdxor said:


> The nightlife in Portland is very diverse, from the clubs and bars downtown to pubs and taverns scattered all over the area. And if all you're interested is grabbing a bite to eat your choices are many, from fancy dining to hole in the wall type places and even late night food carts. And whether you like a burger or exotic international dishes there's something for everyone. *Portland is also known for having a large number of strip clubs per capita*.


oh yes. forgot to mention that.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...r=aaplw#FCar=4ebc6ad868e3b7a369ec1df278af5b74


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By jesse.millan


Santa Blocks Traffic
Cars actually have the nerve to honk and yell at Santa.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by oppenodom


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Portland :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!











by StuSeeger


Steel Bridge Max
Max Line On The Steel Bridge


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good stuff! I wish we had a streetcar here!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Michael Cereghino (Avsfan118)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Hulya in Portland


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5177174911/sizes/l/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Portland, a beautiful city , this is where i live for 3 years now


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prathipc/4574135534/sizes/l/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sk8create/3790328526/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That last photo is really amazing, awesome :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitsukophotography/5362077876/sizes/l/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4047573794/sizes/o/


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5177174911/sizes/l/


Wow!!! This picture is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!











http://www.flickr.com/photos/1001words/26950871/sizes/z/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamidwyer/293494119/sizes/z/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

What a beautiful place. I would love to visit this city.

Nice shots kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks! Why are you in brig?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Portland is such an interesting place. Please keep the pics coming!

I'm not really sure about how to ask this, but what do you feel are the most obvious differences (actual or perceived) between Canada cities to the US?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and especially from Portland downtown


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

snt3000 said:


> Portland is such an interesting place. Please keep the pics coming!
> 
> I'm not really sure about how to ask this, but what do you feel are the most obvious differences (actual or perceived) between Canada cities to the US?


Thanks! There is no obvious differences between the cities of these two big North American countries. Vancouver and Victoria would be considered some different from the rest of their Canadian counterparts for their more british style lay out.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos of your trips.
mmmmmm, by looking at those yummy foods makes me real hungry.


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

gyd


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

very clean and peaceful city kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yes it is and thats why its my most favorite north american city and I'd love to live there one day.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

some photos taken today


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

more photos from a while back


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The second tallest building in Portland, the "pink" tower..


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

My cousin lives there and LOVES it! I can't wait to visit! Great Photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland China town.


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

you got the helicopter in the second last pic... how cool!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it.



more china town..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread...thanks for the beautiful photos, btw nice pics of chinatown too.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!



















































And thats all, folks and thanks for watching!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

is that a train or streetcar? if latter, they should get those in toronto. toronto streetcars are a god damned disaster.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

they are street cars but almost as big as a train and they are so slow that you can practically out run it.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I never knew portland was so nice.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland Oregon Downtown Skyline at Dusk by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Fremont Bridge at Night 2 by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Reflection of Portland International Airport at Night by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Jamison Square Fountain 2 - Pearl District - Portland Oregon - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new shots from Portland including the one with the tram


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

Great city as long as you can cope with not seeing the sun from October - May.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!




War Veterans Memorial Freeway by Kenny photos, on Flickr


Upon the cusp of the days by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


2011_09_19 by k7ty, on Flickr


Great Blue Heron, Willamette River, South Waterfront by SoulRider.222, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

st johns by outabounds, on Flickr


Portland nights. by clipple, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/6758700241/sizes/l/in/photostream/


A beautiful day in Portland by Astro-Chimp, on Flickr


Portland in the Rain 9 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots, Portland is beautiful indeed...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland 43 by Lee Gochenour, on Flickr


portland on stilts by alex.m.wallace, on Flickr


Portland, OR by slo_and_lo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6805175185/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


>


lovely, it looks a bit similar to montreal :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ now, you'd mentioned it, yes it does look kinda like Montreal. 





kite seller by iatassi, on Flickr


Tower in Portland by iatassi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandhills In Winter Rain by Gary Grossman, on Flickr


IMG_0840 by jdong, on Flickr


IMG_0789 by jdong, on Flickr


IMG_0849 by jdong, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

undoubtedly beautiful Portland is...:cheers:


----------



## A'pen (May 27, 2010)

I will visit this city in August and it looks just Amazing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an article from today's Vancouver Sun about Portland....




*Pete McMartin: Portland, Vancouver's bolder sister*




A little wild, a little weird - there's a lot to love about this spirited city 

By Pete McMartin, Vancouver Sun March 3, 2012


I cannot help but have a soft spot in my heart for Portland, if only for the fact that on the week my wife and I visited, the Give A Shit Club was holding its "mostly monthly" forum. In it, participants were encouraged to do "a little bit of drinking and a whole lot of talking about local and national issues."

Of Portland's nature, it's all there in the club's title:

The wry but earnest call to activism; the fine line trod between seriousness and self-satire; the slacker dynamic fuelled by local microbreweries and artisanal distilleries. It's at once twee yet not, fun but adult. Of the three Cascadia sisters - the other siblings being us and Seattle - Port-land is the most amiable and adventurous. She'd be the older sister willing to try anything, the first one in the water skinny-dipping.

Consider for example, our hotel: We stayed downtown at the Ace, a restored - but not overly restored - hotel originally built in 1912. There is nothing like it in Vancouver, which is a pity. There easily could be.

It's Flophouse Chic, with claw-foot tubs in the bathrooms, double-height ceilings, original tiled lobby (complete with coin-operated photo booth), and turn-of-the-century oak flooring in the hallways and rooms. The old is set off by the hipsterish new: large-screen TVs, high-end toiletries and bedding, sleek minimalist furnishings, original wall murals in each room (above our bed was an American eagle with the inscription Love Thy Neighbor), and - in a nod to the vibrant local music scene - turntables that came with an eclectic supply of LPs. (Ours ranged from the newest Fleetwood Foxes LP to The Best of Caruso.) Even the room's mini-bars spoke Portlandese: It came stocked with Glee gum, Boy-lan lemon seltzer and banana bread powerbars. Sometimes I suspect Port-land is in on its own joke.

Why would a Vancouverite go to Portland?

It does serendipity so much better than us. Some of this is due to a more relaxed licensing environment - getting a liquor or business licence is vastly easier than in B.C. But more than that, Portland is a showcase of the American genius for experimentation. The city's unofficial motto, and favoured bumper sticker, is Keep Portland Weird. It's that self-satire again, but a call to arms, too.

Case in point:

While we were there, the big indie rock band The Shins, who call Port-land home, gave a 1 p.m. children's concert at the Kennedy School. The show was part of the charming You Who! concert series, co-founded by Chris Funk of the Decembrists, Port-land's other big indie band.

The shows are split up into a half-hour of variety entertainment - sin-galongs, cartoons, puppetry, "inter-active dance get-downs," to quote the program - followed by a half-hour rock show.

The Halloween show featured - good lord - the heavy metal band Red Fang. The kids love the shows, as do their lucky parents who get to come along. The Shins sold out.

But just as remarkable as the shows is the venue, the Kennedy School.

Built in 1915, it was an elementary school in the middle of Portland's northeast Concordia neighbourhood. Decommissioned in the 1990s and falling into disrepair, it was slated for demolition until neighbourhood activists rallied to save it. Their efforts led to the school being sold to the McMenamin brothers, the Portland duo whose chain of microbrew pubs and hotels now stretch across Oregon and Washington.


The McMenamins restored the school, decorated the hallways with original art and murals and turned the school in a hotel. The 35 rooms, all former classrooms, come with original chalkboards. The school auditorium screens movies: concerts are held in the gym. There are several bars and restaurants, including the Detention room, where you can enjoy a bourbon and a cigar. The Concordia Brewery, which makes nine different beers for in-house consumption, is in what used to be the girls' lavatory. The Kennedy School is now on the National Register of Historic Places.

Remarkably, the school is right in the middle of a charming residential area, a bit of creative and contrary zoning that would be unthinkable in Vancouver. But it works. The school's resuscitation helped breath new life into a neighbourhood that was in danger of decline.

Nor is the Kennedy School's situation unique. Pubs and entertainment venues are found all through the city's residential areas, and they seem to coexist with their neighbours well enough.

Vancouver? We girdle our entertainment venues in red tape. While we still grapple with the issue of allowing liquor in movie theatres, Portland has a dozen brew 'n' views, independent theatres that show films and serve liquor and food. Some are swank, some funky, but the prices are uniformly cheap. The Living Room Theaters, across the street from our hotel, had six screens showing foreign, indie and first-run films, and patrons could either eat in the stylish café and bar, or be served in the theatre by theatre staff.

Portland is not perfect. Its infra-structure is bad and getting worse. Street people are everywhere. The city is bisected by a freeway, and its down-town has a shabby, worn feel to it.

And tell a Portlander you're from Vancouver and you will hear how much they love our city and how clean and safe and beautiful it is and how good the food is. The grass is always greener.

But we could learn some things from Portland, maybe unloose our corset a bit. The weird sister is already in the water, naked. It looks like fun.


Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...older+sister/6246360/story.html#ixzz1o80Emm5s

Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...older+sister/6246360/story.html#ixzz1o7zxDbnM


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DowntownBW by Kevin Lavoie Photography, on Flickr


Downtown Portland by Kevin Lavoie Photography, on Flickr


_MG_4989-Edit by bzaro, on Flickr


Portland by mick mcd, on Flickr


Portland by mick mcd, on Flickr


Portland by mick mcd, on Flickr


Portland by mick mcd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6980067143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6833940078/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6833938718/


IMG_1004 by AmyLew2, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland, OR by slo_and_lo, on Flickr


Sony Nex-7 by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


Portland Bridge with Sony NEX-7 by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


Burnside Bridge in the morning by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


B&W Downtown.... by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Marquam Bridge by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


Downtown LIghts by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


Different Angle of Downtown by Wetwork Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012-03-23 Mount Hood at Sunset by Mary Wardell, on Flickr


2012-03-16 Blue Sky & Fluffy Clouds! by Mary Wardell, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6863781440/


Steel Bridge in Portland with Cherry Blossom by EvanLovely, on Flickr


Downtown Portland by EvanLovely, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Trimet MAX construction project. Portland. by SoulRider.222, on Flickr


"Portland" by Scott Withers Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/7017946445/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/6871860480/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/6871847564/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Waterfront in Bloom by Je®emyRegisteredTrademark, on Flickr


Waterfront in Bloom by Je®emyRegisteredTrademark, on Flickr


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

03.27.2012
Portland vs. Oklahoma City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6877202502/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

#pdx #portland by velogusto, on Flickr


Today sucks. #pdx #portland by velogusto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6893438738/
The Hwy 99e bridge was recently all redone keeping with it's original Art Deco style and is a beauty of concrete primarily. The Darigold dairy plant is seen below and to the right in this scene. The sky offered magnificent looking clouds.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/7039534527/in/photostream/
Classic old rail coach and baggage cars from the Empire Builder Line have been placed on this side track for restoration and eventual tours near OMSI.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/6893439666/in/photostream/
Newly laid transit rails end at this point for now. Connections for the Max Train line and Portland Streetcar lines will meet up within this area very near where the new Portland Milwaukee Light Transit Rail System bridge will cross the Willamette River.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Night Light by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr


High Water Steel by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr


River Art by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6903300888/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6903262828/sizes/z/in/photostream/


1204_Portland cherryblossems_029.jpg by chipg1, on Flickr


1204_Portland cherryblossems_056.jpg by chipg1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by BethAnne (purpleurple41), on Flickr


Untitled by BethAnne (purpleurple41), on Flickr


Untitled by BethAnne (purpleurple41), on Flickr


Portland by night by shortlens, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Half Circle. by Bom Tender, on Flickr


Portland, OR. by Bom Tender, on Flickr


F-15s by AROregon, on Flickr


April 11th Pink Sunset by Orbmiser, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/7060066757/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandtarot/6913988908/in/pool-pdx/


Untitled by I. McBee, on Flickr


iphone 4s - 2012 - image 0346 by bobeddings, on Flickr


iphone 4s - 2012 - image 0344 by bobeddings, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Deer Stag and Burnside by greencalx, on Flickr


Hawthorne Bridge by greencalx, on Flickr


Mount Hood by greencalx, on Flickr


Waterfront Park in Spring by greencalx, on Flickr


St. John's Bridge by greencalx, on Flickr


Sunset at Council Crest Park by greencalx, on Flickr


Light by greencalx, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome shots of a rather beautiful city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!





Sherrard Point by greencalx, on Flickr


Mount Hood in Fall by greencalx, on Flickr


Mount Hood by greencalx, on Flickr

[
The view from the General Automotive building by dangrmous, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8120215637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8120213581/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8120218231/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8118128914/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8118120403/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8118122971/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful Portland indeed...:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Taking the Tram in a Storm 1 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


Taking the Tram in a Storm 2 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


Taking the Tram in a Storm 3 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


Taking the Tram in a Storm 10 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Portland and Mt Hood by Frank Swift, on Flickr


Strolling in downtown Portland by Frank Swift, on Flickr


Portland is mega easy to get around by Frank Swift, on Flickr


View from my hotel room in Portland by Frank Swift, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

a great photo collection of a beautiful city.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Please allow me to start adding my own pictures (since I live here now).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ great shots and thanks for your contribution! I love Portland and I consider it is the most beautiful city in the north west. kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fire and Mountains by Frank Swift, on Flickr


Maple Leaf by Photo_Monster24, on Flickr


Japanese Maple by Photo_Monster24, on Flickr


Autumn Driveway Fever by Photo_Monster24, on Flickr


Portland @ night by calvinsb, on Flickr


IMG_6457 by calvinsb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steel Bridge with Clouds by pdxsean, on Flickr


Rainy Night from Pittock Mansion by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

094698b by pdxsean, on Flickr


094723b by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

094749b by pdxsean, on Flickr


093784b by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset Portland Downtown 7-19-12 by pdxsean, on Flickr


093587b by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

092300b by pdxsean, on Flickr


089475b by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

089464b by pdxsean, on Flickr


089196b by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunshine over Portland by jakedonahue, on Flickr


Sunny Mt. Hood (iPhone) by jakedonahue, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Real Estate: Rock Creek - Twilight by jakedonahue, on Flickr


Real Estate: Rock Creek - Exterior by jakedonahue, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Under the Fremont by jakedonahue, on Flickr


Fremont, Baby! by jakedonahue, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PDX Pano by jakedonahue, on Flickr


First Photo With My New 60D by jakedonahue, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8632821185/in/photostream/
Union Pacific Rail Yard









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8631845155/in/photostream/
West Ramp For Steel Bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8622921102/in/photostream/
Eastbank Esplanade Floating Pier









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8620293854/in/photostream/
Under the Freemont By Night


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8619192473/in/photostream/#
The Fremont Bridge over the Willamette River and Portland City Center showing on the West Bank by night.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8618702592/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8615920282/in/photostream/
Approach Steel Bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8615921972/in/photostream/
Next To The Tracks Living


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8615923554/in/photostream/
Union Station From The Steel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_frederic/8614578814/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos YF, good job as always. :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Portland 015 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


Portland 019 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


Portland 020 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


Portland 021 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


Portland 016 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. The city looks a bit boring to me (no skyscrapers, no long wide highways)  ^^


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial shots. :cheers:


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

My favorite city in North America. Go Timbers! LOL


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

opusdei said:


> My favorite city in North America.


same here! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Willamette River & Waterfront Park - Downtown Portland, Oregon by bandman12, on Flickr


Hawthorne Bridge by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/msanka...fU-fkvggi-fkKk2E-fkvewR-fkvgVB-fkv6z6-fkvnAF/


msh0713-5 "Split" by Night Reader Bev, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset Over Portland Oregon Waterfront Panorama by David Gn Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/693025...UFb-fkzUrm-fkkooV-fkzTX7-fkkobZ-fkzw1h-fkkLLp


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbor Structure, Looking North by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr

The Harbor structure is designed to carry light rail trains and buses above and under roadways in the South Waterfront district. Here, the structure passes under the Marquam Bridge and over SW Harbor Drive. At the center right is RiverPlace, and in the background is downtown Portland.



Portland-Milwaukie Light Rail Bridge by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr

When the light rail project opens in September 2015, the bridge will become the 12th bridge over the Willamette River in Portland and the first bridge built over a river in Portland 40 years. The bridge will carry light rail, the Portland Streetcar, buses, bicycles and pedestrians


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light Rail Installed on Harbor Structure by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr


Clinton/SE 12th Ave Site by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr
The Clinton/SE 12th Avenue station will be located in the center of the upper half of the photo. Transit-oriented development is likely to occupy portions of this area.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbor Structure Construction Progress by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr


Track Installation on SW 5th Avenue by Portland-Milwaukie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Full Moon Rising over Portland Oregon by The Flannel Photographer (flannelphotographer.com, on Flickr


Portland by The Flannel Photographer (flannelphotographer.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jantzen Beach Portland Oregon by The Flannel Photographer (flannelphotographer.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Marquam West I5 / 405 Crossover by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

OUS/OHSU Collaborative Life Sciences Building • Atrium North Front Stairs • September 12, 2013 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
Work on and around the OUS/OHSU Collaborative Life Sciences Building continues at a fast clip. Here the Atrium North Front Stairs have been formed on top of the structural foam landscaping on the SW Moody side of the building


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Traffic Patterns by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
At the corner of SW Moody and Sheridan. NB17322-25 - Happy Mostly Monochromatic Mondays!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland-Milwaukie Light Rail Bridge to be completed 2 years ahead of Schedule by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
Borrowing a concept used earlier this year for the Sellwood Bridge Move TriMet has repurposed the truss sections of the Ross Island Bridge to complete major sections the PMLR Bridge allowing it open this Fall a full 2 years ahead of schedule and at a considerable savings too! When asked how this might impact traffic on the Ross Island Bridge a TriMet spokesperson said that by letting cars and trucks share the roadway with light rail and street cars on the PMLR Bridge the worst of the commute traffic on Powell and 99W in the Lair Hill Neighborhood would be eliminated, and that by using the new Harbor Structure commute distances and times into and out of the city would be reduced too!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Hour at the Oregon City West Linn Bridge by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hume n Pyscho Killer! by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VRSK by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oregon City West Linn Bridge • iPhone AvgNiteCam by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oregon City 99E by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


Portland-Milwaukie Light Rail Bridge • October 4, 2013 • Belt and Suspenders by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MAX Zoo Station • Radio Help by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ira Keller under a Full Moon • Dream by victorvonsalza, on Flickr

Ira Keller under a Full Moon


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

U.S. Bancorp Tower, Portland Oregon by Blinking Charlie, on Flickr


Portland City Skyline Lights Up at Dusk by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/101452...HsV-fWKy42-fT1z3E-fRPUwq-fQmBHj-fQg69G-fQg3yq
by Transfusion Imagery


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! great shots....I love this city and I will keep coming back - the best place to shop.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

same here! I used to bring my young nephew to Portland for the Taekwondo tounaments every year and I just fall in love with this lovely city. I'm actually thinking to move there when I'm retired.


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

cityscapes said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathoov/3457892759/sizes/l/
> Portland from high in the sky!


I don't know why people say Portland is a walkable city when 90% of the city is sprawl hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no large north american cities are really walkable imo, not even Vancouver. They are just simply too big for people to go around on foot except in the downtown areas of course.


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Manhattan is the only one


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Hour by prose729, on Flickr
Sunrise, Mount Hood and Portland, Oregon, viewed from the Pittock Mansion hilltop.


Smooth Waters by prose729, on Flickr
Downtown Portland, Oregon, viewed from the Eastbank Esplanade on the Willamette River.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Marquam at Night in Black & White by prose729, on Flickr
Marquam Bridge over the Willamette River 


Good Morning, Portland by prose729, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Willamette Reflections by prose729, on Flickr
Hawthorne Bridge over the Willamette River


Twilight Reflections by prose729, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Portland


----------



## L3CK33R (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this city a lot!


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice American urbanism


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cherry Blossom Lunar Friendship Circle by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
"Friendship Circle" by sculptor Lee Kelly and composer Michael Stirling celebrates the sister city relationship between Portland and Sapporo, Japan; the sculpture is said to "sing" as it mimics the sounds of the Japanese flute and drum.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Broadway Viaduct by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
is what the Broadway Bridge looks like from this angle, where the Willamette River is not visible below the bridge - the smooth streak under the bridge that at first glance looks like the river is actually a freight train blurred by the long exposure.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Studies in Pink by victorvonsalza, on Flickr
While 536' is the actual height of the US Bancorp Tower aka The Big Pink there are many factors other than distance that affect how tall it appears in a photograph. From left to right in the sequence above the camera moves closer to the building, but its apparent height changes due to focal length, perspective, and proximity to foreground objects. See first comment below for more examples and discussion.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Friendship Circle Cherry Blossom Dawn


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Cherry Blossom Morning


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Skyscrapers out for a Sunny Afternoon Stroll


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Fenced Cherry Blossom Dawn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Portland-Milwaukie Light Rail Bridge • April 7, 2014


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Koin Center Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Wells Fargo Candle


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 SP&S 700 at Union Station Portland Oregon
day before it was moved to track 1 for National Train Day 2013. This year National Train Day is being celebrated at Union Station this Saturday 5/10 from 10-4, and at other locations around town


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Rainy Saturday Night at Cinco de Mayo Portland 2014


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Jumping the Gun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Fleet Week 2014 • USS Spruance (DDG-111)


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Fleet Week 2014 • Mast of the USS Lake Champlain (CG-57)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Fleet Week 2014 • Blue Hour Twilight


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Fleet Week 2014 • Blue Hour Dawn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Reflection Pond at Salmon Street Springs


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Welcome Back Fleet Week!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 First Light in the New Apple Store


Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Apple Store Wrapped in Black


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14722353825/in/explore-2014-07-22


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 William (tectum macula) Walsh 的 Morse Code


Flickr 上 William (tectum macula) Walsh 的 Heaviness


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 William (tectum macula) Walsh 的 Some Convincing


Flickr 上 William (tectum macula) Walsh 的 I can't tell


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 First Light in the New Apple Store
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 victorvonsalza 的 Apple Store Wrapped in Black


Sleek. :cheers:


----------

